# Prayers for a member



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Guys I have never asked for prayers in here before, but I ask of you tonight to please say one for NEGeorgia Pappy. Pappy is a man that not only has religion, but he walks the walk, and has done so much for so many children, you could not even imagine. He is having heart issues and I would personally appreciate any words you could say for him in your prayers.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers sent for Pappy.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for Pappy


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2015)

Hate to hear that about Pappy. Prayers will be said from here for him to overcome these heart issues.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

Man I hate to hear that.  Praying for you Pappy


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers sent... Pappy.


----------



## carver (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for pappy & a speedy recovery, those kids need him.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers buddy get well


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

prayers sent....


----------



## speedcop (Apr 23, 2015)

my prayers sent


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 23, 2015)

Praying


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 23, 2015)

My Prayers are being sent up for Pappy in hopes that his heart related issues can be resolved.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 24, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2015)

Consider it done! 

Hang in there and get well, NEGeorgia Pappy!


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 24, 2015)

Any updates? Thanks


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 26, 2015)

Prayers from here as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 26, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 28, 2015)

Still praying...updates?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 28, 2015)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------

